# PC zukunftssicher machen - aber wie?



## Adrianone (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir neulich Battlefield 3 gekauft und beim Spielen gemerkt, dass die Grafik selbst bei höchster Stufe irgendwie nicht so aussieht, wie es in Trailern und anderen Videos versprochen wird. Nun habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt, meinem PC eine Generalüberholung zu spendieren. Da gibt es nur ein Problem: Ich habe keine Ahnung, welche Komponenten ich jetzt neu kaufen sollte und welche ich lieber an ihrem Platz lasse. Den Komplett-PC besitze ich nun seit 2 Jahren, war aber bisher immer zufrieden. Im Moment jedoch denke ich, dass bei meinem Computer einige Hardware-Elemente vernachlässigt wurden; er hat so um die 800€ gekostet.

An Komponenten ermitteln ließen sich:
Prozessor: Intel Dual Core i5-650, 3200 MHz
Mainboard: Packard Bell iXtreme M5800
Direct X 11.0
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 330 (wird auf jeden Fall ausgewechselt)
RAM: ca. 6GB (bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich momentan nicht mehr angeben kann, wenn nötig, werde ich aber nach befragter Hardware suchen.
Die Preisspanne lässt sich dann nach der Anzahl der benötigten Komponente ermitteln.
Ich hoffe, ihr könnt damit etwas anfangen


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2012)

Der Prozessor ist im Prinzip okay. Ist ca. in der selben Leistungsklasse wie der "Core i3-2100" oder "Phenom II X4 970".
(Sollte also noch dicke reichen, bis die schlechter portierten Spiele der neue Konsolengeneration da sind.  )

Grafikkartenwechsel ist schon mal gut. Das wird deine Spieleleistung verdrei- oder vierfachen.  

Evtl. musst du dazu aber noch dein Netzteil aufrüsten, die in Komplett-PCs üblicherweise recht knapp bemessen sind.
Also, mal kurz in den PC linsen, die Werte für dein Netzteil heraussuchen (stehen normal auf einem Aufkleber am Netzteil) und dich im Kaufberatungsforum... nun ja, beraten lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2012)

Also, das scheint wohl Sockel 1156 zu sein - du könntest nen Quadcore dafür kaufen, den hier Intel Core i5-760, 4x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80605I5760) | Geizhals.at Deutschland - eine bessere CPUs lohnt sich nicht, da wäre ein Umstieg auf Sockel 1155 die bessere Alternative. Und vlt reicht die aktuelle CPU Dir ja so oder so noch aus.

Auf jeden Fall aber muss eine Grafikkarte her, mindestens eine Nvidia GTX 560 Ti würde ich vorschlagen, ca 180€. Auch gut ist zB die AMD 7850, die brauch außerdem noch weniger Strom, ca 210€, und für eine übertaktete Variante ca. 230€ - die übertaktete ist dann fast so gut wie die Nvidia GTX 570, die auch um die 230-240€ kostet, aber mehr Strom braucht als die 7850. Ein passendes Netzteil kostet ab etwa 50€, vlt reicht sogar das eingebaute Netzteil schon aus, aber normalerweise sind in Fertig-PC nur welche drin, die für die eingebaute Hardware ausreicht, und eine GT 330 braucht halt viel weniger Strom als eine halbwegs spieletaugliche Grafikkarte.

RAM hast Du genug. Mehr als 4GB braucht man noch nicht.

Man müsste aber rausfinden, ob das Mainboard für die CPU wirklich geeignet ist. Der Chipsatz des Boards ist ein Intel H57, vlt. kann man damit ja was rauskriegen. Im Moment gibt es nur noch ein aktuelles Board mit dem H57: Intel Media Series DH57DD, H57 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (BOXDH57DD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bei DEM Board gehen alle Sockel 1156-CPUs, auch die oben genannte. Ich vermute, dass es mit Deinem Board auch geht.


----------



## Adrianone (28. Juni 2012)

Erstmal Danke für das schnelle Reagieren auf meine Frage 
Auch ich hatte schon die GeForce GTX 570 im Blick, leider bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich nicht doch einen neuen Prozessor kaufen sollte. 
Und wie steht's mit der Zukunft? Welche Komponenten muss ich neu kaufen, um die nächsten Monate/Jahre meine Ruhe zu haben und trotzdem zukünftige Spiele ruckelfrei und in guter Qualität zu genießen? Gibt es da irgendwelche besonderen Modelle, mit denen ich den Computer gut für die Zukunft rüsten kann - oder lohnt es sich eher aktuelle Hardware zu kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juni 2012)

Mit dem og. Quadcore wärst Du noch eine ganze Weile problemlos bedient, und eine Grafikkarte kann man bei Bedarf ja sehr leicht aufrüsten. Es gibt aber NIE Mainboards, bei denen man auch nach 4-5 Jahren noch lohnenswert eine neue CPU kaufen kann. D.h. wenn Du jetzt zur besten Option, einem Sockel 1155 Mainboard (60120€) mit einem Intel i5-2500k (180€) oder ähnlicher CPU greifst (teurere CPUs als der 2500er sind in Spielen nicht besser), wirst Du auch nicht oder nur wenig länger als mit dem oben genannten Quadcore auskommen.

Und eine SEHR teure Grafikkarte macht keinen Sinn. Ich würde maximal 300€ ausgeben, vlt auch "sogar" eine GTX 670.


----------



## svd (28. Juni 2012)

Der Sockel 1156 ist leider schon EOL. Sollte wirklich mal der Prozessor zu stark bremsen, ist ein Wechsel auf IvyBridge unausweichlich.
Der i5-650 mag zwar ein Dualcore sein, aber ein recht flotter. außerdem kann er durch Hyperthreading auch vier Threads abarbeiten.

Persönlich würde ich kein Geld mehr in den Sockel 1156 investieren und auf jeden Fall eine ordentliche Grafikkarte holen, die du später eher noch weiterverwenden kannst.

Die GTX570 ist gut, besonders leise Modelle aber immer noch 270€ teuer. 
Wenn du keine Vorbehalte gegen AMD hast, böte sich noch die HD7850 an, die werkseitig übertaktet, gut mit der 570 mithalten kann, ca. 220€ kostet.
Und die normale HD7870 kostet genauso viel wie eine "besonders gute" GTX570, erreicht aber in einigen Spielen GTX580 Niveau.
Besonders leise ist die HD7870 zwar nicht, aber immerhin leiser als eine "nur billige" GTX570. 

Leistungsmäßig liegen die drei Karten im Prinzip dicht zusammen, Fehlkauf quasi ausgeschlossen. 
Der rohen Kraft (+PhysX) einer GTX570 stehen halt der angemessenere Preis und die neuere, effizientere Technik der AMD Karten gegenüber.


----------



## Adrianone (28. Juni 2012)

Vielen Dank für die (sehr) hilfreichen Beiträge ^^
Ihr habt mir damit viel Zeit, die fürs Recherchieren verloren gehen würde, erspart


----------



## byaliar (30. Juni 2012)

Nun nimm die HD6870 wenn du knapp bei kasse bist ~150€
Nimm die GTX560ti Evga wenn du leistung haben willst ~190€
Willst du maximale Grafik? dann kommst du um eine GTX670 nicht rum ~350€ 

Oder Warte noch 4 Wochen dann kommt die GTX660 (ti) raus, zumindest den Papierlaunch und spätestens in 2 Monaten sind diese dann Kaufbar.


----------

